# Good cigar in a churchill size?



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys. Sometimes you just want to sit down and have 2 hours of pure cigar bliss. Now i keep reading that certain blends are best in certain sizes, and that people often prefer a smaller sized cigar with concentrated falvors.

My question to you all is what cigars do you find to be really good in the churchill size? I'd love to smoke everything in the world to find out for myself, but i dont have the time or money for that, so i turn to you guys for some suggestions.

So, what do you guys think?

Thanks guys,

---Joe


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

You can search the reviews by size.
Shape-Churchill | Report | Cigar-Reviews


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bigslowrock said:


> You can search the reviews by size.
> Shape-Churchill | Report | Cigar-Reviews


I am a Churchill fanatic and notwithstanding the Diamond Crown that is a pretty accurate list...sorry DC fans.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you have a certain price range?


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ Doesnt have to be super cheap, but i sure as hell cant afford to be smoking Opus and Padron weekly.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Coronado by la flor domincana double corona. While it not called a churchill it is 7x50 and a nice cigar.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

My favorite two Churchill size (approx) smokes:

1) Illusione 888: just extends that cg4 goodness a bit longer!
2) Don Pepin Blue Magnate: I really enjoy the spicy/peppery blend in this size!

If you're looking for cheaper Churchills:

1) Brick House: not very complex, but very pleasant taste!
2) Padron (regular line): can't go wrong if you like that Padron taste!

Of course, everybody's palette is different, but I hope this is of use to you. :smoke:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Padilla Miami or Oliva Series V are pretty good in churchill.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Plus 1 Sam.

My favorite size in the Serie V is the Churchill, too bad I can't handle it.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Bolivar Coronas Gigantas is my favorite big cigar.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

The La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero churchill especial is really awesome. Cool pigtail cap means no need for a cutter too. Bonus!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Cypress said:


> Padilla Miami or Oliva Series V are pretty good in churchill.


Speak of the devil. Cigarmonster.com just put up a box of Oliva V Churchills. If you hurry you may be able to get them before the deal ends (4pm EST).


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I dont have the money to be buying a single blend by the box really. I just buy what I can. Hmmmm V in a churchill size... sounds great. Also sounds like a may be laying down after it....lol .

I havent tried anything from LFD yet. These are generally very strong cigars as well right?


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Amlique said:


> Bolivar Coronas Gigantas is my favorite big cigar.


I agree!!


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Along with the Padron regular line [I prefer the maduro] you could also try Rocky Patel's Vintage '90 and '92. Both have Churchill sizes and both taste pretty good.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I have tried both the 9 and 92, and while i do like alot of RP blends strangely these did notthing for me. I may have to try them down the line again do to all the possitive reviews.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

The Hoyo de Moterey Excalibur I Maduro is a good cigar for a resonable price.

Some others I enjoy:

Bucanero Classico Maduro
Quintero 
Trinidad Maduro
Olivia Serie O Maduro
Another vote for Olivia Serie V, Padilla Miami and Pepin Blue


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Tatuaje Reserva SW is nice

But if you are a Churchill fan you gotta have some R&J Churchills in the humi!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I dont think Ive had any NC R&J. I have had a cc from them that was very tasty.

What blends do you like in r&j?


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry mate never tried a NC R&J either. I was referring to the original classic Churchill: The CC R&J Churchill.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

La Gloria Cubana Charlemagne. JR's has the cheapest prices, $18.75 per 5 pack. I'm smoking a Maduro Charlemagne right now! Dee-licious!!:thumb:


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a NC R & J churchill last night. I try to always keep at least 5 or 6 of these in the humi as they never disappoint.

Romeo y Julieta - Cigars International

Some of my other favorite NC churchills are Torano Exodus 1959, Padilla Signature 1932, and Perdomo 2 Limited Edition (both Natural & Maduro are very good).


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

92hatchattack said:


> I have tried both the 9 and 92, and while i do like alot of RP blends strangely these did notthing for me. I may have to try them down the line again do to all the possitive reviews.


Interesting. Most comments I hear are the "I like 1990/1992 but I won't smoke anything else by RP"...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

AF Hemingway Maduro or the 5 Vegas A Gets my vote


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Two great big sticks

Ramon Allones Gigantes
and
Party Lusitanias


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Interesting. Most comments I hear are the "I like 1990/1992 but I won't smoke anything else by RP"...


Ok maybe I don't like " a lot " of his stuff(he has so many blends) but I do like the OWR and decade. Also the conn. when I'm in the mood for a mild smoke. I find the sun grown to be decent as well.


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica (Apr 23, 2014)

92 hatch attack LFD is what I think of as a man's cigar,Ive never been disappointed with them, in fact they make me crave their stuff horribly I swear I think their double ligero line is my favorite cigar. I never had burn issues or wrappers falling apart I'd say go with the chiselito,chisel,or digger my favorites of the line up.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

La Gloria Cubana Maduro. Got a box last week. Tried one. Yummy ROTT. Yummier than an Oliva with a year or so on it. Cheaper, too. I'm switching, but WILL smoke the rest of my Olivas. Got 2 more boxes in the way.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Aging Room F55 Concerto


----------



## GA Gator (Nov 3, 2013)

Faust Avion 2011 & 2013 are a perfecto grande which is similar to Churchill in size and are very good. They also burn long which is what you seem to be after. The ones I have had are easily 2 hours of cigar enjoyment.


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

Tgs679 said:


> Aging Room F55 Concerto


+1 Awesome cigar!!


----------



## rapestove (Jan 19, 2014)

personally the oliva v churchill extra is where its at for me


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

I have 2 favorites at the moment. All of the Mark Twain series cigars (preferably no. 3) and the Camacho Corojo in Churchill (knocked me on my ass the first time, though). Cheers!


----------



## billjohnson (Mar 4, 2012)

92hatchattack said:


> What cigars do you find to be really good in the churchill size?


Padron 1964 Diplomatico


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica (Apr 23, 2014)

Liga privada no.9


----------

